# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 401 : le bonheur des lapins-elfes

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 401.

----------


## Zodex

Tiens, depuis le moment que Stellaris me fait de l’œil sur GOG à chaque promo, voilà que Noël Malware en fait un "on y joue encore", et le bougre me donne envie.

Problème, ça m'embête de l'acheter si des DLC sont encore prévus, mais une question cependant pour Noël (ou ackboo, d'ailleurs) : pour un profane comme moi qui n'a jamais touché un 4X spatial (mais qui a passé des centaines d'heures sur le premier et le deuxième X d'Egosoft parce l'espaaaaace, c'est bien), le jeu est-il abordable ? Le tutoriel a l'air d'être au top, mais au delà, un débutant comme moi risque-t-il de se retrouver sur la touche par la complexité du jeu ? "Paradox", à mes yeux, a toujours été un synonyme de "velu".
Par exemple, la première partie de Noël a duré 80 heures.  ::O:  C'est parce que tu es habitué à ce style de jeu, ou y a-t-il des scénars plus courts, afin de se familiariser avec tous les systèmes de jeu ?
Et enfin, si la réponse est "non si t'es pas habitué tu vas galérer", quel 4X spatial pour "noob" me conseilleriez-vous ?

Merci !  ::):

----------


## Noel Malware

Salut !

Oui, tu vas galérer un peu, mais ça reste très abordable, il va juste falloir te motiver un peu pendant une grosse heure. Ensuite, il y aura encore plein de choses que tu ne comprendras pas, mais ça viendra aussi au fil de la partie, et c'est aussi ça je charme des jeux Paradox. Donc n'ait pas peur, si le jeu te fait de l’œil, tu peux y aller.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et enfin, si la réponse est "non si t'es pas habitué tu vas galérer", quel 4X spatial pour "noob" me conseilleriez-vous ?
> 
> Merci !


Pas "pour noob" mais tout de même très abordable, grâce à une interface élégante et conviviale : Endless Space 2. J'ai commencé le 4X spatial avec Endless Space 1 sans prérequis particulier, et la patte d'Amplitude Studios m'y a vraiment donné goût. Je ne peux malheureusement pas comparer avec Stellaris auquel je n'ai pas joué.

----------


## Zodex

> Salut !
> 
> Oui, tu vas galérer un peu, mais ça reste très abordable, il va juste falloir te motiver un peu pendant une grosse heure. Ensuite, il y aura encore plein de choses que tu ne comprendras pas, mais ça viendra aussi au fil de la partie, et c'est aussi ça je charme des jeux Paradox. Donc n'ait pas peur, si le jeu te fait de l’œil, tu peux y aller.





> Pas "pour noob" mais tout de même très abordable, grâce à une interface élégante et conviviale : Endless Space 2. J'ai commencé le 4X spatial avec Endless Space 1 sans prérequis particulier, et la patte d'Amplitude Studios m'y a vraiment donné goût. Je ne peux malheureusement pas comparer avec Stellaris auquel je n'ai pas joué.


Cool, merci à vous deux, je pense qu'après ma cession automnale de Warframe je testerais Stellaris et j'attendrais que Endless Space sorte sur GOG.  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Au cas où vous êtes abonnés, Stellaris est aussi dans le xbox game pass.

----------


## Zodex

Stellaris est sur Xbox ?  ::O:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Stellaris est sur Xbox ?


Non, le xbox game pass est sur PC.  ^^

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...-Store-no-More

*EDIT :* J'aurais dû mettre qu'il est *aussi* sur PC, mais comme ta question semblait orientée PC... J'ignore l'activité consoles.

----------


## Zodex

> Non, le xbox game pass est sur PC.  ^^
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...-Store-no-More


Ah ok ! C'est un genre de Microsoft Netflix quoi... Je ne savais pas que c'était sur PC ce truc.
Et de voir un 4X spatial sur Xbox ne me surprenait pas totalement car je me souvenais d'un Civilization qui était sorti sur consoles.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ah ok ! C'est un genre de Microsoft Netflix quoi... Je ne savais pas que c'était sur PC ce truc.
> Et de voir un 4X spatial sur Xbox ne me surprenait pas totalement car je me souvenais d'un Civilization qui était sorti sur consoles.


Je vois que Civ 6 existe sur switch, mais je me souviens d'une version light pas terrible d'un civ sur 360.
Mais je disais surtout ça pour qui est déjà abonné et souhaite le tester.
Sinon des canards ont eu des abonnements gratuits d'un mois, faut voir où, si c'est devenu automatique pour les nouveaux abonnés...

----------


## Zodex

Mmh, effectivement, mais j'aime posséder mes jeux/films/livres, du coup je ne m'abonnerais jamais à ça.  ::):

----------


## Taï Lolo

Erreur sur Afterparty qui peut difficilement avoir un DRM Steam vu qu'ils ont pris le chèque pour être en exclu sur le store Epic.

----------


## KOUB

Je viens de lire l'article d'Ivan Le Fou sur les jeux-service. Et C'est dommage de ne pas citer, dans la partie sur "Quand ça ne marche pas", le cas de Fallout 76, que l'on peut résumer en "Quand ça ne marche pas, tu ramasses toute la thune que tu peux, par tous les moyens possibles".

Mais bon, c'est vrai que tirer sur l'ambulance, c'est mal, tout ça.

----------


## Zodex

> Pas "pour noob" mais tout de même très abordable, grâce à une interface élégante et conviviale : Endless Space 2. J'ai commencé le 4X spatial avec Endless Space 1 sans prérequis particulier, et la patte d'Amplitude Studios m'y a vraiment donné goût. Je ne peux malheureusement pas comparer avec Stellaris auquel je n'ai pas joué.


Bon, alors du coup j'ai pas attendu que Endless Space 1 sorte sur GoG, j'ai lâché 10 balles sur steam hier.
J'ai lancé vite fait, juste pour voir.
Il est presque 6 heures du mat'.  ::O: 
Alors non, il est hors de question que j'achète Stellaris finalement, jouer les Hitler de l'espace c'est chouette, mais c'est trop chronophage.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bienvenue !  ::lol::

----------


## BaDy

Juste remonter une petite erreur dans l'article d'Ackboo (https://www.canardpc.com/401/avec-mo...ption-2#auteur) :



Spoiler Alert! 





> _"Je snobe souvent les missions principales pour savourer lentement toutes les quêtes et activités annexes, je minaude, je fais du tourisme, je me promène à cheval, je ramasse de l'origan pour assaisonner mon repas du soir, je fais meS courses chez l'épicier, je papote avec mes amis du gang, je joue au poker, je visite des boutiques, je fais des feux de camp dans les collines. Bref, je ne me suis jamais senti aussi bien dans mes bottes de cow-boy."_






Voilà voilà  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu peux sélectionner les mots en question (surlignage rouge) et "signaler" avec la correction. C'est plus élégant  ::): .

----------


## BaDy

> Tu peux sélectionner les mots en question (surlignage rouge) et "signaler" avec la correction. C'est plus élégant .


Ah je ne savais pas merci.

----------


## Zodex

> Tu peux sélectionner les mots en question (surlignage rouge) et "signaler" avec la correction. C'est plus élégant .


Pareil je ne savais pas merci pour l'info !

----------


## Izual

J'ai quand même corrigé. Merci !  ::):

----------


## Sannom

Je viens de lire l'article d'Ellen sur la traduction des jeux vidéo, et j'aurai deux choses à dire :
- Alors d'abord, ayant complètement oublié ce sens du mot "robert", merci d'avoir mis deux captures pour la traduction de Judgement, parce que j'avais bien besoin de celle de contexte  ::P:  
- Ensuite, y a-il-eu discussion sur la traduction des règles et autres éléments de gameplay ? Je me rappelle avoir voulu jouer à Divinity Original Sins en VF avant d'abandonner à cause de la traduction des type de dégâts de chaque attaque. Elle n'était pas mauvaise, mais là où l'anglais était très direct (type de dégâts + "damage"), le français devait mettre "dégâts" en premier, suivi d'un "de" ou d'un "d'" puis le type de dégâts, et j'avais trouvé ça... maladroit ? Plus difficile à parser d'un coup d'œil ?

----------


## Ellen Replay

> Je viens de lire l'article d'Ellen sur la traduction des jeux vidéo, et j'aurai deux choses à dire :
> - Alors d'abord, ayant complètement oublié ce sens du mot "robert", merci d'avoir mis deux captures pour la traduction de Judgement, parce que j'avais bien besoin de celle de contexte  
> - Ensuite, y a-il-eu discussion sur la traduction des règles et autres éléments de gameplay ? Je me rappelle avoir voulu jouer à Divinity Original Sins en VF avant d'abandonner à cause de la traduction des type de dégâts de chaque attaque. Elle n'était pas mauvaise, mais là où l'anglais était très direct (type de dégâts + "damage"), le français devait mettre "dégâts" en premier, suivi d'un "de" ou d'un "d'" puis le type de dégâts, et j'avais trouvé ça... maladroit ? Plus difficile à parser d'un coup d'œil ?


- Ah oui j'avais pas tilté tout de suite non plus, pareil pour le mot « michetons » que j'ai découvert ce jour-là.
- Je n'ai pas discuté de ça avec ces intervenants, mais ç'aurait été intéressant – parfois l'anglais a ce côté plus direct qui peut contraindre les traducteurs à paraphraser, quitte à passer par des formules plus longuettes.

----------


## GhostDog29

Merci Ellen pour ce chouette article !

Étant moi-même traducteur professionnel (depuis peu de temps), je partage tout ce qui a été dit par tes interlocuteurs… 

_« Les jeux mobile représentent une bonne partie de mes revenus et sont de loin les titres que je trouve les plus difficiles à traduire. C’est en grande partie dû à la longueur des textes qu’il est possible d’afficher sur l’écran d’un mobile. Beaucoup de développeurs oublient que d’autres langues existent, et imposent des limites de caractères irréalistes. »_

Pour l'instant, les jeux mobiles représentent, pour moi aussi, environ 90 % des jeux que je traduis. Mais c'est un excellent exercice, pour la raison indiquée ci-dessus par Carmen. Le problème de la longueur du français vis-à-vis de l'anglais (en général 30 % plus long) est un défi de tous les instants. Il y a, généralement, trois types de cas qui se présentent :

- Les clients sérieux et attentionnés, conscients des problématiques propres à la localisation, qui prévoient des cellules 30 % plus longues que le texte source (voire plus lorsque c'est possible)
- Les clients conscients des problématiques mais qui ne préparent pas du tout le terrain pour le traducteur (peu ou pas de capture d'écran ni de description, en gros : « débrouillez-vous »)
- Les clients ayant peu, voire aucune connaissance de la localisation, ce qui produit inévitablement des erreurs dans le produit fini

Ce dernier cas fait parfois un peu de peine. Par exemple, récemment, une agence de traduction spécialisée dans la localisation m'a commandé la traduction en français d'un jeu au concept intéressant, produit par un petit studio (actuellement en accès anticipé sur Steam). Probablement peu expérimenté en matière de localisation, le client fournit quelques captures d'écran dans certaines situations compliquées, afin de donner au traducteur un minimum de contexte (bien !), mais le reste du temps, c'est-à-dire l'immense majorité du jeu, le client laisse le traducteur « deviner », probablement par télépathie, le nombre de caractères maximum à insérer (pas bien !).

Concrètement, j'ai choisi de traduire _Custom_ (un mode de jeu type « partie personnalisée ») par « Personnalisé ». Je n'avais aucun contexte, sinon le fait que c'était un mode sélectionnable depuis le menu principal, et bien sûr aucune contrainte de longueur indiquée. Pas plus tard qu'hier, je me suis rendu sur la page Steam du jeu afin de prendre des nouvelles. Bien que, évidemment, personne ne m'ait payé pour cela, je me rends sur une vidéo YouTube d'un utilisateur français du jeu (très satisfait, soit dit en passant). Et je découvre, dans le menu principal, mon fameux « Personnalisé »... dans une taille de police plus petite que pour les autres cellules (Arcade, Options, etc.). Ce que j'ignorais, et que j'aurais *dû* savoir pour mener à bien mon ouvrage, c'est que les cellules du menu principal ne devaient pas dépasser sept ou huit caractères ! Résultat : c'est moche.

Deux possibilités s'offrent à moi : me dire que je m'en tape, et continuer à vivre tranquillement, ou bien prendre sur mon temps personnel et contacter directement les devs en leur proposant une petite révision (dans le processus de traduction, le réviseur est celui qui vérifie la pertinence de la traduction. Ayant probablement un très petit budget, le studio a choisi de ne pas commander de révision de la traduction du jeu en huit langues) s'ils m'envoient une clé. Mais, je ne serai pas payé pour cela ! J'aurai simplement aidé une petite équipe à ne pas trop passer pour des glands... Choix épineux.

Bref, je digresse et m'en excuse, mais des situations vécues permettent de comprendre les difficultés propres à la traduction. Il y a tellement de choses à raconter sur la traduction et la localisation, et c'est extrêmement passionnant (en tout cas, pour moi  ::rolleyes:: ). 

On pourrait parler aussi de ces fois où le « réviseur », censé donc vérifier et peaufiner la traduction, la modifie effectivement, mais en y ajoutant des erreurs, par manque de concentration, de temps, ou en s'appuyant trop sur le texte sans vérifier le contexte. Là aussi, t'es super content quand tu découvres le résultat !  :tired: 


Pour ce qui est des fameuses « conditions de travail » ainsi que de la « reconnaissance », contrairement à de nombreux collègues, j'ai du mal à avoir envie de militer. Ayant été tour à tour boulanger (adieu le dos et la vie sociale pour un SMIC), ostréiculteur (retourner des poches de 40 kg et taper dessus comme un sourd armé d'un gourdin 6 heures durant dans la mer celtique  :;): ), ouvrier agricole (« Tu vois cette belle rangée d'échalotes de 500 m de long ? C'est ton terrain de jeu  ::lol:: . Des genouillères ?! Mais non, ça, c'est pour les mauviettes... »), puis serveur (« plus vite, maraud ! »), je me retrouve aujourd'hui à travailler au chaud chez moi, dans un fauteuil massant, tasse de café à la main, quand je veux (en général, 25 heures par semaine max.), pour un salaire très confortable, à faire quelque chose qui n'était autrefois qu'un simple passe-temps… Je n'en reviens toujours pas !  :Cigare: 




> Ensuite, y a-il-eu discussion sur la traduction des règles et autres éléments de gameplay ? Je me rappelle avoir voulu jouer à Divinity Original Sins en VF avant d'abandonner à cause de la traduction des type de dégâts de chaque attaque. Elle n'était pas mauvaise, mais là où l'anglais était très direct (type de dégâts + "damage"), le français devait mettre "dégâts" en premier, suivi d'un "de" ou d'un "d'" puis le type de dégâts, et j'avais trouvé ça... maladroit ? Plus difficile à parser d'un coup d'œil ?


Pour les productions à gros budget, oui, il y a quasiment toujours un cahier des charges, un glossaire propre au développeur/éditeur. Mais, comme le dit Dmitry dans l'article, les échanges avec les développeurs peuvent être nombreux si le travail de contextualisation n'a pas été fait en amont.

Concernant Divinity Original Sins, je trouve que Larian (qui, d'ailleurs, est un studio belge) a fait le bon choix dans le cas que tu cites. Certes, c'est un peu plus long qu'en anglais, mais les possibilités ne sont pas nombreuses ici (remplacer « dégâts » par son abréviation « dgt. », bof ; remplacer « points de dégâts » par son abréviation P.D… bof). De plus, le code couleur des types de dégâts est ici suffisamment lisible. De toute façon, la traduction est *toujours* une affaire de compromis.

Au fait, y a-t-il d'autres lecteurs de canard PC qui travaillent dans la traduction ou la localisation ? Je serais ravi d'échanger avec des collègues.

Et si certaines personnes sont curieuses ou intéressées par ce métier, je serais également ravi de donner des conseils et des tuyaux pour se lancer. Contrairement à ce que beaucoup de gens pensent, il n'est pas nécessaire de parler « couramment » anglais (à ce titre, je considère que seules les personnes d'origine anglo-saxonne parlent couramment anglais - certains pensent que parce qu'ils sont capables de comprendre un texte, un jeu, ou un film en anglais, ou parce qu'ils ont passé un an dans un pays anglophone, ils parlent couramment  ::XD:: ). Je dirais qu'il faut avant tout une très bonne connaissance du français et des règles typographiques, de la curiosité, de la patience, sur quoi se greffent effectivement de solides bases en anglais, sans pour autant avoir besoin d'un Master.

J'encourage tous ceux que ça intéresse à se lancer : il y a beaucoup de boulot (la mondialisation a de beaux jours devant elle), dans des domaines très variés (traduction technique, juridique, littéraire, localisation, sous-titrage, etc.) - ce qui fait qu'on ne s'ennuie jamais -, on a la chance de travailler pour soi (et donc de sortir de la logique parfois humiliante du salariat), de choisir ses horaires et ses projets… Les salaires sont très variables en fonction des projets et du degré de technicité du texte. Dans mon cas, cela va de 25 à 60 €/heure en fonction des projets (on peut aussi parler en tarif par mot traduit, mais c'est moins clair). Libre à moi ensuite d'accepter un projet : parfois, c'est très intéressant mais ne paye pas très bien, parfois c'est moins intéressant mais paye très bien, et parfois… les deux conditions sont réunies !  ::happy2:: 

Au plaisir,
Y.

----------


## DangerMo

*GhostDog29 :* Un peu que ça m'intéresse, monsieur !

C'est pas pour moi, j'ai déjà assez de taf comme ça, mais je pensais à ma compagne.
Elle est britannique et est déjà traductrice, mais elle n'a jamais envisagé la traduction dans le monde du jeu vidéo. Et en lisant ton post, je me rends compte qu'on a quand même une grosse (et bonne) production vidéo ludique made in France.
Tu sais si ils cherchent eux aussi des traducteurs vers l'anglais ? Et en fait, la partie jeu vidéo, ça représente quel pourcentage de ton volume de traduction ? Les développeurs qui embauchent des traducteurs pour localiser, niveau tarif, ils s'alignent sur les tarifs classiques de traduction, ou bien c'est le genre de truc que tu prends, même si ça rapporte moins, parce que tu aimes les jeux, tout simplement ?

Sinon, pour l'aspect technique, tu leur soumets la traduction dans un format standard (ils te transmettent un script complet, des captures d'écran pour les éléments textuels de l'interface, et tu leur retourne dans un Doc, ou n'importe quel traitement de texte) ou bien ils te filent des outils maisons pour directement coder tes traductions dans le jeu ?

Content pour toi que tu fasses un truc qui te plait ! Ca me rappelle les deux premières années du DVD ou je faisais à temps perdu du sous-titrage (pour plugins de soft de lecture DVD sur PC) pour des DVD Zone 1 où il n'y avait pas de sous titres français, quand tu fais un truc dans un domaine qui te plait, ça se passe toujours bien.

Pour le papier d'Ellen Replay, j'attends patiemment la sortie du magazine en kiosque, je continue à favoriser le papier  :;):

----------


## GhostDog29

> Tu sais si ils cherchent eux aussi des traducteurs vers l'anglais ?


Pour la paire de langue français>anglais, je ne veux pas trop m'avancer, mais je pense que la plupart des jeux des grands studios français (Ubisoft, Arkane, etc.) sont pensés et donc écrits dès le départ pour l'anglais. Mais c'est une bonne question, je vais me renseigner. Le grand avantage des anglophones, c'est que leur langue maternelle est la langue internationale, mais l'inconvénient, notamment pour les traducteurs, c'est qu'il vaut mieux traduire vers une langue rare…




> Et en fait, la partie jeu vidéo, ça représente quel pourcentage de ton volume de traduction ?



Pour le moment, le jeu vidéo représente à peine 10 % de mon volume de traduction, les 90 % restants étant de la traduction variée : traduction technique, sites Web, marketing, tourisme, etc. Mais chaque mois ce pourcentage de jeu vidéo augmente. Mon objectif est d'inverser ces chiffres, mais cela prendra quelques années ! Pour l'instant je me chauffe, je ne fais pas le malin, je rends la meilleure traduction possible quel que soit le type de jeu. Et un jour, peut-être, je pourrai dire fièrement à ma fille que papa a traduit Half-Life 4 et Dishonored 5  ::love:: 




> Les développeurs qui embauchent des traducteurs pour localiser, niveau tarif, ils s'alignent sur les tarifs classiques de traduction, ou bien c'est le genre de truc que tu prends, même si ça rapporte moins, parce que tu aimes les jeux, tout simplement ?


Oui, les tarifs en localisation sont globalement les mêmes que pour la traduction, c'est-à-dire entre 0,10 et 0,20 € le mot. On est généralement plus près de 0,10 que de 0,20, hein... J'ignore cependant le salaire d'un traducteur travaillant en interne pour un studio. Personnellement, je touche en général un peu moins pour mes projets de localisation (projets modestes, ceci dit) que pour les autres types de traduction, mais c'est passionnant.




> Sinon, pour l'aspect technique, tu leur soumets la traduction dans un format standard (ils te transmettent un script complet, des captures d'écran pour les éléments textuels de l'interface, et tu leur retourne dans un Doc, ou n'importe quel traitement de texte) ou bien ils te filent des outils maisons pour directement coder tes traductions dans le jeu ?


L'agence de localisation pour laquelle je travaille possède une plate-forme en ligne très bien fichue, dans laquelle on peut traduire directement, tout en ayant accès aux captures d'écran, à la terminologie du studio et aux descriptions (contexte, catégorie grammaticale d'un mot, commentaires, etc.). Nous pouvons également choisir la bonne vieille feuille de calcul Excel  ::lol:: 




> Content pour toi que tu fasses un truc qui te plait !


Merci !  ::):

----------


## ducon

Faites gaffe au numéro 404, si vous trompez dans les adresses des abonnés…

----------


## Kaelis

"Épiphanie" serait plus joli que le "mindfuck" des Anglo-Saxons, qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Izual

> "Épiphanie" serait plus joli que le "mindfuck" des Anglo-Saxons, qu'en pensez-vous ?


C'est vrai qu'on ne l'emploie pas assez souvent, je vais tâcher de le faire rentrer dans mon vocabulaire courant.

----------


## Catel

Si je comprends bien Sebum passe directeur de la publication ?

----------


## GrimRabbit

Merci pour ton témoignage, GhostDog29. Il est toujours très intéressant d'avoir des retours d'une personne qui travaille dans le domaine concerné.

Je compatis sur le manque d'informations et de contexte sur les traductions qu'un professionnel doit effectuer sur un jeu, forcément non fini et inaccessible. J'ai fait quelques traductions en amateur sur des vieux jeux, mods et autres (jdr, jeux de plateau...), j'avais le gros avantage de voir le résultat assez facilement et de pouvoir corriger les problèmes de façon cohérente et globale. C'était déjà bien compliqué, mais je pouvais me concentrer sur les tournures de phrase plus que sur le nombre de caractères, le contexte et autres contraintes que tu mentionnes.
J'ai pu me frotter au problème de gonflement des traductions d'anglais à français, c'est très frustrant car on est forcément contraint à sacrifier de l'information quand la place est limitée. On ne se rend pas forcément compte par ailleurs que le passage de l'anglais au français demande souvent une reformulation complète pour que le résultat ait du sens et de l’élégance dans notre langue. Passez des phrases dans google traduction et lisez les attentivement, ça sautera vite aux yeux.
En tout cas je comprends tout à fait quand tu dis : 


> De toute façon, la traduction est *toujours* une affaire de compromis.


Toujours pertinent, et d'autant plus dans les jeux vidéos.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Bonsoir.

Des gens abonnés ont reçu leur magazine (n°401) ? L'autre jour, pendant le stream de l'émission CPC, j'ai entendu ackboo dire que le n°402 était dans les kiosques. Or je n'ai toujours pas reçu le n°401, pourtant mon abonnement est en cours jusqu'en mars 2020. Pour savoir si je dois m'alarmer ou pas.

----------


## Catel

Il a dû fourcher. C'est bien le 401 qui vient de sortir, et que j'ai reçu ce matin-même.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

D'accord, merci. Donc j'ai flippé pour rien :p.

*Edit :* J'ai checké ma boîte aux lettres ce soir (pas chez moi de tout le week-end) et j'ai bien reçu mon exemplaire. Désolé pour le dérangement ^^.

----------


## AlcyonV

Tiens, dans son article sur Six Ages: Ride like the Wind, Izual n'évoque pas le fait que ce jeu est une tentative (comme son ancêtre King of Dragon Pass) de prolonger en jeu vidéo le fameux univers de Glorantha de Greg Stafford. C'est volontaire ?

Ce monde et son lore (s'inspirant des civilisations et peuplades de l'âge du bronze, avec une grande place accordée à la mythologie, à la socialisation tribale…) sont largement reconnus comme le plus riche et le plus cohérent des univers imaginaires issus du jeu de rôle papier. Stafford y a travaillé toute sa vie, au travers notamment du jeu RuneQuest et de toutes ses variantes. Pour ceux de ma génération à qui cette image rappelle forcément quelque chose :



RuneQuest est en pleine renaissance actuellement. Sa version définitive est en cours de traduction en français, suite à un crowd-funding très réussi. Stafford (qui est mort l'an dernier) est aussi le fondateur de Chaosium (L'Appel de Cthulhu…) et l'inventeur du célèbre système "basic role-playing". Bref, c'est Gary Gygax, en beaucoup mieux.

Alors on peut penser que le sens de la narration des modestes auteurs de Six Ages leur vient de leur passion de rôlistes et de leur imprégnation de joueurs amoureux de cet univers.

Le plus marrant c'est qu'ils n'aient pas essayé de faire un RPG. Manque de moyens ? Renoncement conscient vu le gouffre entre la profondeur et le nombre de possibilités du jeu de rôle papier d'un côté, et le côté globalement plus étriqué des RPG jeux vidéos ?

----------


## GhostDog29

> On est forcément contraint à sacrifier de l'information quand la place est limitée. On ne se rend pas forcément compte par ailleurs que le passage de l'anglais au français demande souvent une reformulation complète pour que le résultat ait du sens et de l’élégance dans notre langue.


Exactement ! Le bon côté, c'est que, si tu vois cela comme un jeu, c'est extrêmement passionnant : pour reconstituer le puzzle (c'est-à-dire l'information), à toi de chercher et d'assembler les plus belles pièces possibles tout en tenant compte des contraintes éventuelles. Parfois, la traduction du terme/de la phrase est un jeu d'enfant. Il arrive aussi d'être face à un vrai dilemme pour traduire telle ou telle séquence. Mais, en général, tu sens à quoi ressemblera le résultat final, mais pour y parvenir, cela demande, tel un sculpteur, de tailler ton matériau de départ, de le dégrossir, puis de l'affiner encore et encore. Et tout à coup, eurêka ! La traduction « parfaite », ou celle qui te semble être la plus proche de la perfection, celle que tu attendais dès le départ de manière instinctive, apparaît enfin… C'est ce que j'aime le plus dans ce métier  ::): 




> Je compatis sur le manque d'informations et de contexte sur les traductions qu'un professionnel doit effectuer sur un jeu, forcément non fini et inaccessible. , j'avais le gros avantage de voir le résultat assez facilement et de pouvoir corriger les problèmes de façon cohérente et globale. C'était déjà bien compliqué, mais je pouvais me concentrer sur les tournures de phrase plus que sur le nombre de caractères, le contexte et autres contraintes que tu mentionnes.


En fait, ce qui est dommage dans le cas d'un manque de contexte ou d'informations, c'est que cela peut affecter la qualité du produit fini. C'est dommage pour le joueur qui a acheté le jeu, comme pour le client qui a commandé la traduction.




> J'ai fait quelques traductions en amateur sur des vieux jeux, mods et autres (jdr, jeux de plateau...)


Ça devait être intéressant. Et tu n'as pas choisi d'en faire ton métier ?

Y.

----------


## Izual

> Tiens, dans son article sur Six Ages: Ride like the Wind, Izual n'évoque pas le fait que ce jeu est une tentative (comme son ancêtre King of Dragon Pass) de prolonger en jeu vidéo le fameux univers de Glorantha de Greg Stafford. C'est volontaire ?


Oui, parce que le test ne fait que deux pages, donc j'ai dû trier les infos à donner. Mais c'est très bien d'avoir parlé de Glorantha pour les (hommes-)canards qui suivent le topic !

----------


## Uzz

2 pages sur Six Ages sans parler de Glorantha ou de Greg Stafford, c'est mieux que du tri, c'est une sacré performance  ::P:  (effectivement d'autant plus quand on s'appelle Canard PC)

Il y a un RPG video Runequest dans les tuyaux, mais l'exercice est casse-gueule et je connais pas le studio (Black Shamrock) qui s'en charge. A priori, ils se sont attaqués à Paranoïa avec Cyanide, on verra déjà s'ils ont pas trop massacré la licence et s'ils en ont fait un jeu vidéo intéressant.

----------


## AlcyonV

> pour les (hommes-)canards qui suivent le topic !





> d'autant plus quand on s'appelle Canard PC


 Bien vu…



Merci pour l'info pour le projet de Black Shamrock.

----------


## Jerkette

Enfin un plan décennal crédible, raisonnable et optimiste, bravo canard PC !

----------


## LaVaBo

Hé, le lien http://www.fakelinkneverhappy.com/ ne fonctionne pas.

C'est..... une connaissance vague, qui n'a pas apprécié le mag.



Sinon, Couly, p4  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Enfin un plan décennal crédible, raisonnable et optimiste, bravo canard PC !


Je viens de le lire. Je suis prêt à tous les sacrifices pour kickstarter le film où Michel Houellebecq jouera le rôle de Noël Malware. 
C'est dit !

----------


## Wulfstan

Mais Izual, quoi !

J'avais déjà la chanson en tête au bout du première paragraphe, et tu as réussi à inclure onze vers à l'intérieur de ton article en plus ?!  Je te hais.  :^_^: 

(mais j'avais acheté le single à l'époque, alors bon)  ::ninja::

----------


## Sannom

Ah, je voulais faire le même post, en moins précis. J'avais un doute avec certaines phrases au milieu de l'article, mais la fin m'a juste tué  :^_^:  .

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Tiens, dans son article sur Six Ages: Ride like the Wind, Izual n'évoque pas le fait que ce jeu est une tentative (comme son ancêtre King of Dragon Pass) de prolonger en jeu vidéo le fameux univers de Glorantha de Greg Stafford. C'est volontaire ?
> 
> Ce monde et son lore (s'inspirant des civilisations et peuplades de l'âge du bronze, avec une grande place accordée à la mythologie, à la socialisation tribale…) sont largement reconnus comme le plus riche et le plus cohérent des univers imaginaires issus du jeu de rôle papier. Stafford y a travaillé toute sa vie, au travers notamment du jeu RuneQuest et de toutes ses variantes. Pour ceux de ma génération à qui cette image rappelle forcément quelque chose :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2019/12/01/53e6...c9400aa5f5.jpg
> 
> RuneQuest est en pleine renaissance actuellement. Sa version définitive est en cours de traduction en français, suite à un crowd-funding très réussi. Stafford (qui est mort l'an dernier) est aussi le fondateur de Chaosium (L'Appel de Cthulhu…) et l'inventeur du célèbre système "basic role-playing". Bref, c'est Gary Gygax, en beaucoup mieux.
> 
> Alors on peut penser que le sens de la narration des modestes auteurs de Six Ages leur vient de leur passion de rôlistes et de leur imprégnation de joueurs amoureux de cet univers.
> ...


Je croyais qu'on avait déjà tout en français ? Mes souvenirs sont lointains mais je me souviens de trois ou quatre extensions (le Dieux de Glorantha... Genertela... le truc de la lune rouge)...

A une époque je connaissais cet univers par cœur, l'ensemble des bouquins me faisaient rêver, sans avoir jamais joué une partie  ::P: .

----------


## ducon

Un pote a tout Runequest en français et des tas de trucs en anglais. On y a joué à l’époque puis ils sont passés à Heroquest auquel j’ai eu peu le temps de jouer.

----------


## Izual

> Mais Izual, quoi !
> 
> J'avais déjà la chanson en tête au bout du première paragraphe, et tu as réussi à inclure onze vers à l'intérieur de ton article en plus ?!  Je te hais. 
> 
> (mais j'avais acheté le single à l'époque, alors bon)





> Ah, je voulais faire le même post, en moins précis. J'avais un doute avec certaines phrases au milieu de l'article, mais la fin m'a juste tué  .


J'étais pas 100% sûr de moi mais vos posts valident tous les risques pris au cours de cette dangereuse aventure.

----------


## vv221

Sur le thème des traductions, je ne résiste pas au plaisir (malsain) de partager cette capture de l’écran des options de Grim Fandango Remastered…

----------


## Sannom

Alors l'indigène est assez évident, mais je ne vois pas du tout comment ils sont arrivés au mode "muet" pour le fenêtré  ::huh::  .

----------


## vv221

Après une rapide étude du machin "muet" est une traduction de "off", qui est aussi utilisé pour le réglage de volume dans les options sonores. Ils ont probablement traduit ça à grand coup de chercher/remplacer et de Google Translate ou équivalent.

----------


## Wulfstan

Je crois que ce qui est traduit est "Off" et qu'ils ont dû reprendre la traduction pour le "Off" de "Voice Volume", sauf qu'elle était contextuelle.

Edit : grilled

----------


## Jul Marston

C'est moi ou on dit bien UN tentacule ? Mon magazine m'est tombé des mains hier soir... (heureusement au pluriel, sinon il me serait tombé du main)

----------


## Sannom

Alors dans mes souvenirs je disais toujours "un" tentacule pour faire référence aux membres d'une pieuvres ou à ceux d'Otto Octavius, mais j'avais tendance à dire "une" tentacule pour les créatures du jeu de Lucas Arts.

----------


## SkullBlaze

> The Outer Worlds semble déjà, à sa sortie, avoir un peu mal vieilli.


Ca fait plaisir de lire un vrai test de the Outer World, merci!

----------


## Catel

Par contre la publicité pour "Crossout" elle est vachement douteuse.  :tired:  Vous n'y pouviez certainement rien vis-à-vis de votre régie, mais je croyais que nous avions tous (joueurs et vendeurs) appris à éviter ce genre de chose.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Par contre la publicité pour "Crossout" elle est vachement douteuse.


Genre, plus que celle pour un site de rencontres extra-conjugales d'il y a quelques mois ?  ::P:

----------


## Catel

Oui.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Ça rappelle les "meilleures" années de l'E3 mais c'est pas trop raccord avec 2019 on va dire

----------

